# Poetry In Motion



## Meanderer

“Maybe poetry isn’t relevant. People can live perfectly good lives only ever trotting out poetry for weddings and funerals. But there’s also something sad about that. It’s like spending your whole life just eating TV Dinners, never really experiencing the full possibilities of language.”


How can poets collaborate with other artists and communities to bring poetry into the world in new ways?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rkunsaw

There are some poems I like a lot. I've posted a couple on here. Have you read them? But I'd much rather read a novel any day.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10172-Favorite-Poems

Here they are again


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks Larry, now that I have re-read them, I do recall your Big Ed poem!   We call the little windy trails"cow paths", but I liked "Calf path" very much!  Thanks again! -Jim


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

I love poetry [I read it but don't write it.]Just now I have been re-reading a well thumbed copy of the poems of Philip Larkin, but I read a variety of poets, probably because I am English the British poets 'speak to me' more than others.I prefer 20th century poetry[and 21st of course !]


----------



## oakapple

Watching a bit of old film [from 1950] of Dylan Thomas doing a reading of his poems in New York I was struck by the silly sounding voice he put on.Then, watching another programme about him, it was said that he was ashamed to sound Welsh for the readings and thought he should sound very BBC. What a mistake. Just listen to a recording of Richard Burton reading Under Milk Wood [with his Welsh accent] that is how Thomas should have done it.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks Oakapple, I agree!


----------



## oakapple

Beautiful that is!      My daughter-in-law  has Welsh parents  and I must say I always love their accents.    Wales is less than a 2 hour drive from us, we should go more often.


----------



## oakapple

Richard Buton also narrated A Child's Christmas  [in Wales] if you can find this Meanderer, it has a poetry all of it's own.


----------



## Meanderer

*Fire on Christmas Day - A Child's Christmas in Wales*

Fire on Christmas Day, from Wales Theatre Company's 2014 production of Dylan Thomas' A CHILD’S CHRISTMAS IN WALES


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Great vids Meanderer, thank you.Apart from a lot of 20th century poetry I love The Sonnets [by William S.]Shall I compare thee to a Summer's day? Who wouldn't want to receive a sonnet like that through the post?! Sigh.


----------



## Meanderer

Peter O'Toole recites Shakespeare's Sonnet 18 - From the 2006 film Venus.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x194elu_william-shakespeare-sonnet-18-peter-o-toole_creation


----------



## Meanderer

*O'Toole chooses dry cleaner's note for his tombstone epitaph!*






http://news.webindia123.com/news/ar_showdetails.asp?id=701150720&cat=&n_date=20070115
"At 74, Irish actor Peter O'Toole has decided on the message he'ld like engraved on his tombstone. The legendary star wants the note from his dry cleaner that once made him chuckle written on his gravestone.The Lawrence Of Arabia admits he once got a letter about his favourite battered, well-worn leather jacket by his dry claner, that said: " It distresses us to return work which is not perfect, "and has always thought it would make the perfect testimonial."Many years ago I had a beloved leather jacket... and I never wanted to throw it away. I sent it to the cleaners because it was covered in blood and Guinness and scotch and Corn Flakes, the usual," Contactmusic quoted the star, as saying."It went off to the Sycamore Cleaners and it came back with a thing pinned on it: 'It distresses us to return work which is not perfect' - so I want that on my tombstone,"


----------



## oakapple




----------



## oakapple

Meanderer, it seems you can find anything and everything on your computer!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Josiah

I first read Under Milk Wood in college, but it wasn't until I listened to a recorded reading that I really fell in love with it. 

Although I was never officially diagnosed as a child, I've come to the conclusion that I am somewhat dyslectic and this makes it almost impossible to enjoy reading poetry, but listening to it spoken is a different matter.

I chose to name the land in the Ozarks where I lived for 25 years "Donkey Down" which is a place name in Under Milk Wood. And yes there were donkeys grazing on my Donkey Down.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Love the David Hallett poem [not made in China]


----------



## oakapple

My favourite poem of all time is by Dylan Thomas .....   Poem In October. Makes me happy and  sad in equal measure.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Lost Generation Poem - Read forward and backwards.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*365 - A One Word Per Day Reflection On Time*

[h=1]This Guy Made A Beautiful Time Lapse By Writing A 365 Word Poem And Reciting A Word A Day For A Year[/h]http://www.buzzfeed.com/abagg/this-...iting-a-word-a-day-for-a-year-and#.nmpD8QwZej


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Moving Poem*

*At Ruby’s diner by Sherry O’Keefe*

*http://movingpoems.com/2014/05/at-rubys-diner-by-sherry-okeefe/ (SEE VIDEO)*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Simon Westerberg 10 years old*


----------



## Meanderer

*Poetically Versed: “Woodchucks” by Maxine Kumin*

"Her poems are not all idyllic images of happy summer days in the country. Some of the poems realistically depict life in the country (and, for a pampered city boy, some of the images are not easy to read), as in this verse, from Woodchucks, describing what happened after a failed attempt to plug the woodchuck holes, and gas them to death".

http://johnbalaya.com/2013/12/29/5231/
Scroll downto read the poem, and click to hear it read.


----------



## Meanderer

Zoe Mulford performs at the Rose Garden Coffeehouse, Mansfield, Mass. on Saturday, May 17, 2014 during the Performing Songwriter Competition. Mulford won the 2014 competition.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Nancy,I found this video of sprinting spring bucks (or boks) from Africa. The music is nice, but the cheat with slow motion.


----------



## NancyNGA

Now that "bouncing" is really impressive!    Guess it pays to keep off those extra pounds. 

[So I had to Google springbok just see them in real time---even better but all the videos I found have unhappy endings. ]


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah,they weren't bouncing for the exercise.  On your video,I thought I heard shooting too.  It can be a harsh world.


----------



## Meanderer

*Poetry as the Heard Word*

[h=2]Does hearing a poem change its meaning?[/h]First read the poem and ask yourself
the following questions: What was the poem about? Which images stood out? How would you describe the music of the poem? How would you describe the poet’s voice as you hear it in your head?


Then, after watching the video of that same poem,
ask yourself the same questions. Did your answers change? Were some ideas clearer than others when the poem was read? Did you notice anything new about the poem? How did the music of the poem and the poet’s voice compare to how you had imagined them?
http://www.bu.edu/today/2013/poetry-as-the-heard-word/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

Very nice!


----------



## Meanderer

*Out of the blue: street artist's bold statement cops a spray*

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...ld-statement-cops-a-spray-20130826-2smck.html(SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Poet: Laura Kasischke
This Is Not a Fairytale by Laura Kasischke
http://movingpoems.com/poet/laura-kasischke/ (SEE VIDEO)





[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

*Picasso In The Park*

_Legend has it that Pablo Picasso was sketching in the park when a bold woman approached him."It's you -- Picasso, the great artist! Oh, you must sketch my portrait! I insist."
So Picasso agreed to sketch her. After studying her for a moment, he used a single pencil stroke to create her portrait. He handed the women his work of art.
"It's perfect!" she gushed. "You managed to capture my essence with one stroke, in one moment. Thank you! How much do I owe you?"
"Five thousand dollars," the artist replied.
"B-b-but, what?" the woman sputtered. "How could you want so much money for this picture? It only took you a second to draw it!"
To which Picasso responded, "Madame, it took me my entire life."
<em>



_


----------



## NancyNGA

That's one of my favorites.  No graphics needed to improve.


----------



## Meanderer

Agreed!


----------



## NancyNGA

Surprisingly, I like Robert Frost's narration better.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

RUN!


----------



## Meanderer

*"The Inner Net" - Are We Moving towards a Hyper Connected or Disconnected World ?*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Rainee

Here is one written by an ancestor of mine Percy French .. and narrated by "Sez She "
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBRM_kzOGTo


----------



## Rainee

Another of Percy French poems. 
Phil the Fluters Ball .. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnsV4CvBBhQ


----------



## Meanderer

Rainee said:


> Another of Percy French poems.
> Phil the Fluters Ball ..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnsV4CvBBhQ


I enjoyed Phil The Fluters Ball!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]London: The City in Motion[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

…listening to Heaney's "Posterity" over a cup of "Pleasant Morning Buzz" Coffee…ahhh…"and sometime, make the time, to drive out west into county claire, along the flaggy shore, in september or october, when the wind and the light are working off each other, so that the ocean on one side is wild with foam and glitter, and inland among stones the surface of the slate-grey lake is lit…" 
Okay, I feel a road trip coming on.


----------



## Meanderer

Driven to do better!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

I love that one.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=2]Moving: Poetry at Princeton[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

Driving


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Merritt is that rare parkway that makes motoring a joy

"The 38-mile Merritt Parkway, conceived in utility but constructed with beauty in mind, is Connecticut’s longest and perhaps its most wonderful work of architecture. Inspired by the carriageways through Central Park designed by Frederick Law Olmsted, the Merritt extended the principles of the City Beautiful movement into the nascent suburbs extending north from Manhattan. It is a rare species of road —and an endangered one".


----------



## Meanderer

Irish Tradition : Poem "The Exile's Return"


----------



## Vega_Lyra

The Road Not Taken -Robert Frost


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Meanderer

My Bicycle In The Rain ( Poetic Video)


----------



## Meanderer

Juggling Johnston Brothers Juggling Journeys!


----------



## Meanderer

Chuck Berry - My dream

Words to My Dream


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

This is a very old simple poem I always liked, by Joyce Kilmer.    Might as well pick a really old time singer, Paul Robeson, to sing it, too.   Robeson was an interesting person.  (Brief Biography)

_Trees_ - Paul Robeson


----------



## hauntedtexan

*I'm addicted to this poem-to-music duet*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jujube

http://sarahboddy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/poultry-in-motion.jpg


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]The Road Not Taken animation[/FONT]


----------



## hauntedtexan

Ethereal video


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm not one for poetry, I also would rather read a novel but reading and listening to the posts it reminded me of a poem we had to memorize and recite for our 8th grade graduation,that was in 1959. The Man With The Hoe, by Edwin Markham. It was a very long poem and I was surprised after all these years I remembered so much of it. It took us months to learn and the evening of our graduation we were relieved that it was over and the principal said we did a great job.
Bowed by the weight of centuries he leans 
Upon his hoe and gazes on the ground, 
The emptiness of ages in his face, 
And on his back the burden of the world. 
Who made him dead to rapture and despair, 
A thing that grieves not and that never hopes. 
Stolid and stunned, a brother to the ox? 
Who loosened and let down this brutal jaw? 
Whose was the hand that slanted back this brow? 
Whose breath blew out the light within this brain? 
Is this the Thing the Lord God made and gave 
To have dominion over sea and land; 
To trace the stars and search the heavens for power; 
To feel the passion of Eternity? 
Is this the Dream He dreamed who shaped the suns 
And marked their ways upon the ancient deep? 
Down all the stretch of Hell to its last gulf 
There is no shape more terrible than this — 
More tongued with censure of the world’s blind greed — 
More filled with signs and portents for the soul — 
More fraught with menace to the universe. 
What gulfs between him and the seraphim! 
Slave of the wheel of labor, what to him 
Are Plato and the swing of Pleiades? 
What the long reaches of the peaks of song, 
The rift of dawn, the reddening of the rose? 
Through this dread shape the suffering ages look; 
Time’s tragedy is in the aching stoop; 
Through this dread shape humanity betrayed, 
Plundered, profaned, and disinherited, 
Cries protest to the Powers that made the world. 
A protest that is also a prophecy. 
O masters, lords and rulers in all lands, 
Is this the handiwork you give to God, 
This monstrous thing distorted and soul-quenched? 
How will you ever straighten up this shape; 
Touch it again with immortality; 
Give back the upward looking and the light; 
Rebuild in it the music and the dream, 
Make right the immemorial infamies, 
Perfidious wrongs, immedicable woes? 
O masters, lords and rulers in all lands 
How will the Future reckon with this Man? 
How answer his brute question in that hour 
When whirlwinds of rebellion shake all shores? 
How will it be with kingdoms and with kings — 
With those who shaped him to the thing he is — 
When this dumb Terror shall rise to judge the world. 
After the silence of the centuries?


----------



## Meanderer

"In 1899 an American schoolteacher, Charles Edward Anson Markham (1852-1940), who used the penname Edwin Markham, was inspired by an 1863 painting to write a poem. The painting was "L'homme à la houe" by the French artist, Jean-François Millet (1814-1875); the poem in English was "The Man with a Hoe".The poem quickly became as famous as the painting. Both continue to be moving testimonies to what the too prevalent inhumanity of humanity can cause. 

Edwin's most famous poem was first presented at a public poetry reading in 1898. He read "The Man With the Hoe," which accented laborers' hardships. His main inspiration was a French painting of the same name (in French, L'homme à la houe) by Jean-François Millet. Markham's poem was published, and it became quite popular very soon. In New York, he gave many lectures to labor groups. These happened as often as his poetry readings.

Charles Edwin Anson Markham (April 23, 1852 - March 7, 1940) was an American poet. From 1923 to 1931 he was Poet Laureate of Oregon".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Thank you Meanderer for the photo. It certainly brings the poem to life as well as a better understanding of the poem. I didn't know anything about the poets life either. I suppose we probably were given the background of the poet but being in 8th grade, I wasn't much interested, or it went right over my head. I'm 72 now and find it interesting how this has all come to light again. I'm going to print out the photo and history and put it with the original copy of the poem from my graduation. Maybe someday my kids will find it among my treasures and enjoy it also.


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, the painting adds meaning to : 

_"Stolid and stunned, a brother to the ox? 
__Who loosened and let down this brutal jaw? _
_Whose was the hand that slanted back this brow? _
_Whose breath blew out the light within this brain"? 
_



Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you Meanderer for the photo. It certainly brings the poem to life as well as a better understanding of the poem. I didn't know anything about the poets life either. I suppose we probably were given the background of the poet but being in 8th grade, I wasn't much interested, or it went right over my head. I'm 72 now and find it interesting how this has all come to light again. I'm going to print out the photo and history and put it with the original copy of the poem from my graduation. Maybe someday my kids will find it among my treasures and enjoy it also.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Legend of Coffee


----------



## Meanderer

Follow Your Own Star: Ronald Ogren, “Poetry in Motion”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Poetry in Motion: The Meaning behind the Stunning Sculpture at MSK’s Josie Robertson Surgery Center*

Wordfall (link for video)






"When visitors first enter the building, located on the Upper East Side of Manhattan, they surely notice Wordfall, a moving piece of art commissioned especially for the space.

"Artists Francie Hester and Lisa Hill created Wordfall in memory of Brendan Ogg, a young man with a passion for poetry. When Brendan developed a brain tumor, he wrote about life’s simple, sweet moments and the support he received throughout his care.

“Writing was his ambition and his life,” Brendan’s father, Clay Ogg, says. “It was his way of dealing with what was happening.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

That is so cool, Meanderer!  The cue ball painted two colors shows its motion so well.  Thanks for the video.


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## HiDesertHal

Me?  I prefer the manly poetry of Rudyard Kipling, Robert Service, and Jack London.

No Shelley or Keats for this shooter!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer

Robert Service's poem, The Cremation of Sam McGee, recited by Johnny Cash


----------



## NancyNGA

_LIFE GITS TEE-JUS DON'T IT  _- Carson Robison - 1948


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

[_Nothing Gold Can Stay_]   

I like that one. But gold can come back again, like tree leaves.  Don't ya think?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> [_Nothing Gold Can Stay_]
> 
> I like that one. But gold can come back again, like tree leaves.  Don't ya think?


Yeah, but not the SAME leaves.


----------



## NancyNGA

That reminds me of an old saying...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Drivingnthego:


----------



## Meanderer

WORLD ORDER CREW?"MACHINE CIVILIZATION"


----------



## Meanderer

Rolls-Royce Ghost Series II. No Ordinary Power


----------



## Meanderer

TIME


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Machine jugglers


----------



## Meanderer

http://motionpoems.org/episode/wanting-sumptuous-heavens/  (Video)


----------



## Meanderer

Grand Central by Billy Collins


----------



## Meanderer

Charge of the Light Brigade


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Poetry in Motion"

"Short Film 36 of 50 in the LIFE Before Death documentary series about the global crisis in untreated pain and the dramatic life changing effect palliative care services can deliver to patients and their families around the world".

"In this Short Film we hear the personal story of Bernard Ng, a former police officer turned poet when his cancer patient pain became so debilitating he considered suicide".  

"Bernard shares the story of how his life was resurrected through pain management, palliative care and hospice". 

"I think they have done wonders for me.  From a person who is very suicidal, today I look forward to living -- so there is a dramatic change.  I once gave up living.  I once told my wife, and myself 'I don't have quality of life -- what is the use of living?'  But today I see it the other way -- I want to go on living.  With medication and the doctor's help -- I'm OK."


----------



## Meanderer

RENDER, RENDER a poem by Thomas Lux


----------



## Meanderer

"Quarters and Kindess" by Poem Elf






poem is on first tier of plant shelf


----------



## NancyNGA

Single-handed fly casting.   Doesn't matter if you never catch a fish...


----------



## Meanderer

Single handed fly casting techniques


----------



## Meanderer

Echoing Green | William Blake | Motion Poem | Maarten Zeehandelaar


----------



## Meanderer

William Shatner sings "Rocket Man"!


----------



## Meanderer

_*The Raven*_ by Edgar Allan Poe - Animated movie.


----------



## Meanderer

The Yarn of the Nancy Bell

Dramatic rendition of William S. Gilbert's poem, "The Yarn of the Nancy Bell" by Know No Stranger members Stephen Vincent Giles and Emily Gable on overhead projector. Performed at Optical Popsicle Hi-5 Live! in Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sheep Herding - New Zealand


----------



## Meanderer

"Albert Einstein," a poem by Matthew Zapruder, adapted for Motionpoems by John Akre


----------



## Meanderer

THE TRAIN POET(VIDEO)

A seasoned train rider (Johnny Cash) waxes nostalgic with poetic passion to a disinterested morning commuter (Brian Doyle-Murray) seated next to him. [SNL Season 7, 1982]


----------



## Meanderer

Clive James facing his own demise reads an emotional poem about death


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> William Shatner sings "Rocket Man"!



Somehow I just knew he was going to speak the lines rather than sing. I love it.


----------



## Meanderer

Leonard Nimoy - I walk the Line -


----------



## Meanderer

NYC Subway Poetry in Motion..poems on the train

Graduation, by Dorothea Tanning (1910-2012)


----------



## Meanderer

The Christmas Chord - Spoken word on Christmas


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Nancy!


----------



## Meanderer

Poetry in Motion: The New Year


----------



## Meanderer

Everything That Will Kill You... From A to Z


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A Tethered Falcon - poetry by Hafiz, Music by Tim Janis

"This poem describes the longing of the heart, what the soul desires and strives to know when in human form. Flying has always been considered the ultimate freedom which we humans most envy in birds. If we are the falcon is God not the falconer? The tether a Divine "golden cord?" I wish more people were familiar with the poems of Hafiz. They are unique"
.


----------



## Meanderer

THE POEM OF THE SPANISH POET a poem by Mark Strand


----------



## Meanderer

Follow Your Own Star: Ronald Ogren, “Poetry in Motion”


----------



## Meanderer

Easter Poem


----------



## Meanderer

Tom Waits from Poetry in Motion 1982


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Sir Andrew Motion reads 'Going, Going' poem




Sir Andrew Motion, President of CPRE (2012 – 2015) and ex-Poet Laureate, reads 'Going, Going' by Philip Larkin at  the CPRE AGM on 18 June as part of his speech on 'Poetry and the English countryside'.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Battle of Maldon*




Set in AD 991 at the mouth of the river Panta, the Earl Byrhtnoth deals battle to Viking raiders. Unfortunately the epic poem is a fragment; the opening lines and the end have been lost. It remains nonetheless a magnificent record of heroism and courage.


----------



## Meanderer

"Constellations," a poem by Todd Boss adapted for Motionpoems by Angella Kassube


----------



## Meanderer

The Xmas Incident


----------



## Meanderer

‘Still Life’ Is A Powerful Poem On Moments In Motion
  (VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

Ecclesiastes 11:1 
One more spring will come  (VIDEO)

Ecclesiastes 11:1


We must cast our bread

Upon the waters, as the

Ancient preacher said,



Trusting that it may

Amply be restored to us

After many a day.



That old metaphor,

Drawn from rice farming on the

River’s flooded shore,



Helps us to believe

That it’s no great sin to give,

Hoping to receive.



Therefore I shall throw

Broken bread, this sullen day,

Out across the snow,



Betting crust and crumb

That birds will gather, and that

One more spring will come.



Richard Wilbur


----------



## 911

Has anyone ever heard how the song “Poetry In Motion” got it’s title? Kind of funny.


----------



## Meanderer

911 said:


> Has anyone ever heard how the song “Poetry In Motion” got it’s title? Kind of funny.



Yeah, of course...the connection is intentional.  The song was post #2.


----------



## Meanderer

ECCLESIASTES 11:1
ONE MORE SPRING WILL COME

[video]http://motionpoems.org/episode/ecclesiastes-111/[/video]


----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year Poem


----------



## Meanderer

To Be A Poet​


----------



## Meanderer

What makes a poem … a poem? - Melissa Kovacs​


----------



## Meanderer

If  by Rudyard Kipling - Read by Sir Michael Caine​
Sir Michael Caine termed this poem as one of his favorites. His father read it to him once, and to him it summed up what a man should be! It inspired him a lot.


----------



## Meanderer

Morgan Freeman recites 'Invictus' from memory on Charlie Rose​


----------



## Meanderer

@ohioboy
Ella Wheeler Wilcox's "A Solar Eclipse"​


----------



## Meanderer

THE WATCHER OF VOWELS a poem by Robert Bly​


----------

